
Will Life Be Worth Living In 2,000AD? - iamwil
http://www.pixelmatic.com.au/2000/
======
iamwil
I noticed that all the transportation predictions didn't come true, but the
predictions on information systems and computers can be considered to be
fairly accurately predicted. However, I suppose because they left out details
like how machines will talk to each other, or how mail will be transcribed,
they seem to be spot on.

Notice they didn't say anything about a worldwide network of computers, nor
anything about search, nanotech, human genome, cell phones, personal devices,
or genetic engineering.

------
leila_c
did you see peter norvig at the SF singularity summit last month? he discussed
predictions from an early 1900s ladies home journal article. there seemed to
be no pattern in what sorts of things came true.

------
pg
This seems fake. The typography of the article doesn't match the ads, and the
ads are too concentratedly picturesque.

------
eru
"It's the way they think the world will live in the next century - if there's
any world left!"

